# Aberdeenshire Council at its best...



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Not sure if anyone experienced the handy work of Aberdeenshire Councils attempt at resurfacing ( I use that term loosely, like the gravel.....) on the A947 at St Katherine's beside Norvite stores tonight. They have simply just slapped down some tar then thrown on some gravel and then they sit back and watch the traffic do the rest.

The damage this does to people's cars is simply disgusting and the council think that putting up 10 mph signs is their way of getting out of any claims.

I will be taking another route to work for the rest of the week.:wall:


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

GTIRed said:


> Not sure if anyone experienced the handy work of Aberdeenshire Councils attempt at resurfacing ( I use that term loosely, like the gravel.....) on the A947 at St Katherine's beside Norvite stores tonight. They have simply just slapped down some tar then thrown on some gravel and then they sit back and watch the traffic do the rest.
> 
> The damage this does to people's cars is simply disgusting and the council think that putting up 10 mph signs is their way of getting out of any claims.
> 
> I will be taking another route to work for the rest of the week.:wall:


Hey thats the normal process down here also ...They spread runny tar over the road, then sprinkle loose chippings on top...No rolling required as the car tyre's will do that for them


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Sounds like tar spray and chip, or to give it it's official title, surface dressing.

Local Authorities (or at least their Roads Departments) love it cos it is dirt cheap relative to proper wearing courses.

Surface dressed roads are Kryptonite to anybody interested in detailing.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Most of the roads here in wales is having the same treatment, went to wash the van today and my new wheels are covered in tar, 
dread to think of all the stone chips their going to cause


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

It happens in ayrshire and I was told it is an epoxy that hardens in 20 minutes! what exact form of 20 mins is a mystery and the result took three or four goes with Tardis to remove and still to this day three years on gave up marls with claying the Vectra

Disgusting!!!!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

They've been doing this for years. It's not general resurfacing just normally where the surface has lost it's grip.
I remember back in 1984 I had just bought my first brand new car at the age of 19 & a week later went to The Lake District with famiy & they put the damn chippings down by Lake Windermere 

They normally do go around with the hoover lorry afterwards.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Aberdeen council are my absolute pet hate. Not only their road repairs, but their complete inability to do anything.

One of the most expensive wastes of space that hold this city back.

I moved house in February and had already paid the council tax for the rest of the year. So I was due a refund amounting to almost 2 months from the previous property.

I moved into my new house and one phone call, the bill for the new property arrived the very next day.

It took them 12 weeks to calculate how much they owed me and it was only 2 weeks ago I finally got it.

That was being asked about 5 times to provide my new address and details.

I was then requested to provide my bank details for the refund and only after doing so I got a letter to say since I'm still in Aberdeen they don't issue refunds, just reduce my council tax for this year!!!!

Every single time I have had to deal with Aberdeen council things just end up in an embarrassing mess.

They seem incapable of doing anything right.


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

The Shire and City councils are both a bunch of useless self interested pricks. Lived in the Shire for 20 odd years in Turriff, now live in the city in Dyce and have never seen or heard of them doing anything well or worthwhile.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Seems Northampton council have followed suit. Started off with one section of the ring road then moved to another and another. Then all of a sudden they did the road between our village and the next village which was perfectly fine before hand. They just filled in a few potholes and resurfaced a few sections and it was a nice road... was a nice road.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

They did something similar down here in England, patch it up and go away, patch it up again etc etc. I wrote to the local paper asking the local highways department to explain how come the local council estate got a brand new road, laid properly yet they just payched this road up and left it looking like a mogul field.

Someone sprayed the road last night with the following slogan

Why do i pay road tax for this??


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Grunty said:


> The Shire and City councils are both a bunch of useless self interested pricks. Lived in the Shire for 20 odd years in Turriff, now live in the city in Dyce and have never seen or heard of them doing anything well or worthwhile.


I must admit that as I past the "crime scene" last night the council workers were just packing up and looked like they were having a laugh at the mess they had left behind and the damage it was causing. What amazed me even more it was 16:30...... why were they still working at that time. O/T no doubt!!!

Never mind, sceneic route home until next week atleast.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It's ridiculous. Last year they did this on nearly every road I live near. Absolutely ruined my diamond cut JCW alloys.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I know of 2 successful claims against local council/third party for this stuff. One of them was myself.

Utterly ridiculous way to fix roads.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> They did something similar down here in England, patch it up and go away, patch it up again etc etc. I wrote to the local paper asking the local highways department to explain how come the local council estate got a brand new road, laid properly yet they just payched this road up and left it looking like a mogul field.
> 
> Someone sprayed the road last night with the following slogan
> 
> Why do i pay road tax for this??


VED/RFL tax (road tax) doesn't pay to fix roads chap. Common misconception.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

gally said:


> VED/RFL tax (road tax) doesn't pay to fix roads chap. Common misconception.


Oh i know, hence why it was changed from RFL to VED some years back, it just tickled me that someone vandalised the road to try and get the council to see sense.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Seems like they're all at it, Highland Council are doing the same in selected areas.

I think it is a result of budget approvals for the coming year - there's a rush to get work done before money runs out, never heed busy tourist/holiday periods.......:wall:


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

GTIRed said:


> I must admit that as I past the "crime scene" last night the council workers were just packing up and looked like they were having a laugh at the mess they had left behind and the damage it was causing. What amazed me even more it was 16:30...... why were they still working at that time. O/T no doubt!!!
> 
> Never mind, sceneic route home until next week atleast.


Well I took the scenic route home tonight and the Fec**rs had done part of that as well :devil:


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

They knew you would go that way, they did it just to annoy you.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> They did something similar down here in England, patch it up and go away, patch it up again etc etc. I wrote to the local paper asking the local highways department to explain how come the local council estate got a brand new road, laid properly yet they just payched this road up and left it looking like a mogul field.
> 
> Someone sprayed the road last night with the following slogan
> 
> Why do i pay road tax for this??


Spotted on my Facebook feed just now.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Spotted on my Facebook feed just now.


That's the piece of road i was on about, it's a quarter of a mile away from me, and the picture doesn't convey just how bad that bit of road really is. Someone will get a badly cracked alloy from that.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Seen worse boys, seen a lot worse. Parts of Aberdeen look like they've been carpet bombed.


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

^this, they have been like that for months! There is a particularly bad bit. You cone in to Stonehaven.


----------

